# B&W DM601 S3 or other suggestions...



## marios_mar

What do you think of those speakers? 

 B&W DM601 S3 

 Would they be suitable for a small room arrangement. Should I go for the DM602 S3 that go as low as 49HZ (these are more like 60-70Hz) or would I still need a subwoofer. Could I place them on the back of a desk left and right of my flat panel? Or must I use stands. The room is kind of small. Not a lot of options.

 Any other suggestion for approximately that amount (European models prefered due to price).Even DIY solutions could be cool.


----------



## screwdriver

what amp do you have ? im just curious.


----------



## marios_mar

AN OLD THORENS solid state. It will be changed sometime later on but the first priority will be the speakers. I like the fact that they are supposed to be Trebly.. They are supposed to be grado like but with a soundstage


----------



## Unclewai

I just got my pair of dm601 s3 replacing my psb image 2b an hour ago. 
 I think they are gorgeous for small room listening.
 The imaging is so much better than the image 2b at low volume listening.
 The bass goes low, but not impactful.
 So if you like to "feel" the music, a subwoofer would definitely help.

 By the way, I am using 0404->Pioneer elite A-35R amp and placing them on my desktop.

 Can't comment too much right now.


----------



## britishbane

I agree that you should go for the B&W's. I spent a little time with them and was very impressed.


----------



## clemens

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marios_mar* 
_What do you think of those speakers? 

 B&W DM601 S3 

 Would they be suitable for a small room arrangement. Should I go for the DM602 S3 that go as low as 49HZ (these are more like 60-70Hz) or would I still need a subwoofer. Could I place them on the back of a desk left and right of my flat panel? Or must I use stands. The room is kind of small. Not a lot of options.

 Any other suggestion for approximately that amount (European models prefered due to price).Even DIY solutions could be cool._

 

I auditioned the B&W 602 S3 a few weeks ago in a HiFi store, and I have to say I liked them very much. They are quite large speakers and have impressive bass for bookshelf speakers; in my opinion, you definitely don't need a subwoofer to complement them. In the end I didn't buy them because for now I have quite acceptable floorstanding speakers and can't yet justify spending the money, but the 602 definitely would be an improvement over my floorstanders.


----------



## Kryogen

Um, the 602 are 900$ CAN though, while the 601 are 650, and 600 are 500.

 I've heard the 600's (500$CAN), and I can say that for the 350$CAN that my mission M72i cost me (shipping, import, taxes...), I'm really satisfied, and I don't think that the 600 would have been worth it for 150$ more.

 Of course the 601 are 650$, it's not exactly the same thing, let aside the 900$ 602.... But I can't compare side to side. Anyway.


----------



## braincuttermd

The DM 6xx series from B&W are probably their best bang for the buck. I auditioned the Series 2 601 vs 602 vs 602.5 and I bought a pair of the 602 S2 with the ASW 450 sub. I tossed in the CC6 center and had an amazing home theater system back in the days (like 3 years ago?). The 601s didn't have the spectrum that the 602s had in my side by side comparison, but then again, I'm sure I would have been pretty happy with the 601s, as long as I had my subwoofer.

 The 602s are really big bookshelf speakers. But they are worth the money.


----------



## Unclewai

yeap, now I am interested in the DM602 s3 so I don't have to put a subwoofer into my system. Hope I can find a good deal on the dm602 s3 soon.


----------



## tyrion

Check out system-audio.com. They are made in Denmark. I have a pair of SA705's. This is not a very well known speaker in the States, from what I can tell. An audio shop by my house that opened in the last couple of months carries them. The owner brought them into the store to offer something high quality but different from what the other shops carry. I am really enjoying mine. I have not picked up a sub yet. I probably will at some point but no rush.


----------



## clemens

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_yeap, now I am interested in the DM602 s3 so I don't have to put a subwoofer into my system. Hope I can find a good deal on the dm602 s3 soon._

 

As far as I know, there are no "good deals" on B&W speakers (apart from the fact that as an example the 602 is indeed pretty good value for money, IMO) because B&W controls the market prices. They aren't even sold online, are they? I guess your only chance is looking for them used.


----------



## britishbane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clemens* 
_As far as I know, there are no "good deals" on B&W speakers (apart from the fact that as an example the 602 is indeed pretty good value for money, IMO) because B&W controls the market prices. They aren't even sold online, are they? I guess your only chance is looking for them used._

 

You are correct, they dont allow their speakers to be sold online. When you buy B&W you are also buying the name, kind of like Dynaudio speakers.


----------

